# Fair vs. Floss



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Incognito said:


> No offense, but this type of statement is total disrespect to the bait fishing community. If some of you learn to utilize bait collecting techniques correctly, there is no need to make these kind of comments on a public open forum for others to see. I would be embarrassed or ashamed of myself for making such comments.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I think three pages is enough.


----------

